# Two favorite German shepherd videos



## GSD_Dakota (Dec 24, 2013)

I love these. The first one exposes how real German shepherds should act. You see many of these 'to slow responding, to big, to unstable, to weak nerved' German shepherds, but I think the real working lines should be like the first one. Plus its a cool video! Lol!


Second video just shows awesome GSD take downs!


----------

